
Art and Synthetic Biology Exhibition (May the horse live in me) - geekam
http://www.biofaction.com/synth-ethic/?p=63
======
geekam
An article on the same: [http://www.we-make-money-not-
art.com/archives/2011/08/que-le...](http://www.we-make-money-not-
art.com/archives/2011/08/que-le-cheval-vive-en-moi-
may.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wmmna+%28we+make+money+not+art%29)

